# Game Thread: Houston @ Charlotte (1/10/06)



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Game already in 2nd qtr, no game thread. 

Rockets dress only 8 players! Stro is out.

Even the broadcast is disabled with the audio problems (had them last game too)


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

baxter is doing alright (according to the box score) but jvg just took him out he picked up his 2nd foul. he also subbed moochie for head. we only have 8 players, moochie is in at point guard, and still lucas has gotten only 1 minute so far. that just doesnt seem right.

any one know what the deal with stro is? i cant find anything? have the announcers mentioned why.


on a more entertaining note, if the gentlemen out there want a distraction from this injury riddled team, here ya go


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow game threads have been kinda dead lately.... are our regulars all on the disabled list too??

I can not believe JVG started Bowen again, even though he really is the only SF in our line-up... I'd just go w/ small ball.

Juwan and Wesley leading the way for us, hope we can pull this off...


----------



## kezhou (Nov 10, 2005)

pretty funny isn't it?
losing team always fosterage the losing fans.
look at this thread.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

I know MRC has been pretty busy lately. It's still xmas vacation for college people so posting normally goes down during the holidays. Injuries to Yao, TMac and Swift don't help either.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

btw did Okafor come off the bench?? what happened to this guy??


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> btw did Okafor come off the bench?? what happened to this guy??


 This is Okafor's first game since Dec. 19. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3819/gamelog;_ylt=AunrPdwWiOJF6PeoEH4FyTukvLYF

Sucks for us.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

You also have to figure that with Yao out, some of the Chinese fans' (of which there are quite a few on this board) interest in the Rockets wane. Admittedly I'm a Rocket fan because of Yao, and not a fan of Yao because of the Rockets and I personally haven't made as much of a concious effort to catch games recently.

Anyway back to the game - I wonder if anybody's reported Luther Head's shot as missing?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

WhoRocks said:


> You also have to figure that with Yao out, some of the Chinese fans' (of which there are quite a few on this board) interest in the Rockets wane. Admittedly I'm a Rocket fan because of Yao, and not a fan of Yao because of the Rockets and I personally haven't made as much of a concious effort to catch games recently.


Funny thing is, that's how I started following the Rockets, and now I'm supporting the team full time. Don't ask me what'd happen if Yao ever gets traded, I can't answer that...

3pt shooting and Juwan Howard keeping us in the game. Head's shooting is not thaaaat bad....

This one's going down the wire, I'm calling a clutch play from Head to win us the game...


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

wow, CCTV5 are really messing around. First they didn't have any score or clock up, now for the last few minutes they've had the score completely wrong. I'm sure they had it at 76-76 but then when the timeout was called it was 82-81 Houston. And since they show games on 5min delay I can't have yahoo gamechannel or anything like that up to keep track of the score, let alone stats.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

John Lucas with the clutch 3!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:12.1 HOU - D. Mutombo enters game for L. Head 
:12.1 HOU - D. Mutombo enters game for J. Lucas 

Deke is so good he can replace 2 people at once :biggrin:

IT'S OVERTIME BABY!!!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

John Lucas hit a big game tying 3 to send to OT, just like Luther HEad did vs G.S.W


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

why the hell doesnt Dikembe guard brezec? 2 big shots from teh same spot.

cant get a freaking rebound


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

sherwin said:


> why the hell doesnt Dikembe guard brezec? 2 big shots from teh same spot.
> 
> cant get a freaking rebound


Sigh, this just isn't the same Deke as before....

Head for 3 for the win, I'm calling it!

EDIT: crap, he missed....


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm guilty of having mostly watched the Knicks-Cavs game instead.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> I'm guilty of having mostly watched the Knicks-Cavs game instead.


 yeah me too.

Luther Head!!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Head Redeems Himself!!! I Love Head!!!!!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Luther Head with an amazing shot!!! 2OT!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Holy ****!


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

:jawdrop: Luther shut me the hell up! :biggrin:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*Lucas*&*Head*​ :clap:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Where was this shooting when Tracy and Yao WERE playing??


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

****ing Bowen, what a hack.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow I just noticed the foul differential in this game.... 31 to 17?? And we're being out-rebounded 49-36 too!! Miracle we're still in this game!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Bowen is s uch a freaking JOKE. He bricks 2 easy shots in a row.


seriously, the novelty is over. why is this guy in the NBA?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Down by 3 in last posession AGAIN!

Alright I'm calling it again then.... Head for 3 for the tie sending it to triple OT!!!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

luther bricks thhe shot... why did he take that? he has no midrange game


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

welp theres the season


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ah well, it was fun while it lasted... 

Can someone comment on the officiating on this game? Did we get screwed, or were we just taking lots of stupid fouls? Sure didn't help that we have 3 players fouled out in OT...


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Big thanks from the Raptors for taking the Cats to double OT, going to make our game against the Cats much easier.
:banana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Team Mao said:


> Big thanks from the Raptors for taking the Cats to double OT, going to make our game against the Cats much easier.
> :banana:


And we got Okafor hurt for you again too. Some people just get all the luck around here....


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Bowen is s uch a freaking JOKE. He bricks 2 easy shots in a row.
> 
> 
> seriously, the novelty is over. why is this guy in the NBA?


I actually asked myself that after the game ended. He seems like a wonderful person off the court, but I have had my full of Bowen this year. Its how I felt about Clarence Weatherspoon last year when Juwan got hurt, it wasn't that he didn't try like some other under-stregnthed power forward who shall remain nameless STRO; Bowen should be able to hit a 10 footer, Geez he should be able to PASS THE BALL AROUND without making turnovers. Playing a team like the bobcats makes me sad at what could have been this year. Great effort tonight by our guards and forwards. I know Dke has a bad finger, but jump for the boards Dke, sometimes you can't just out reach atheletic guys like Wallace.
I'm glad at least that Howard, Wesley, and Rafer have taken charge of the team. Yes we're still losing, but our overall play is better than at the beg of the year. Good strides made by Head and Lucas, games like this can only help their growth, Baxter again gave us solid minutes. The more time he gets the better of a 'junkyard dog' player he can be, 3 off rebounds, and constantly fighting for the ball. He would play well with Yao under the basket, I like his game much more than Swifts'. Even though Stro has had more points, he still is too undersized at getting rebounds that don't just drop in his hands. Baxter may not have the name in the league of Swift but his play is more tangible for helping the team IMO.
Wish we could've won, not a very well ref'd game IMO. We've seen a lot of crappy reffing this year, the league always loves to kick teams when they are down. They need to have teams who are sorry like us, POR, TOR, ect, so the good teams can rack up points/victories. :dead: NO I don't like David Stern anymore than I dislike Gumby...


----------

